# In-telegence acoreus AG



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2002)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglichkeiten gibt gegen In-telegence acoreus AG vorzugehen.
Ich mußte bei ihnen eine Einwahl mit 80 Euro bezahlen


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2002)

Hi

ohne weitere Infos wie der Betrag zustande gekommen  ist , und auch sonstige Infos wann,
 wie (PC, Telefon) ist es nicht möglich dazu was zu sagen! 
Informationen über 
"In-telegence acoreus AG" sind nur spärlich zu erhalten. Auf deren Homepage geht
 hervor, das sie unter anderem call-by-call und internet call-by-call anbieten. 

Unter der Vorwahl 01021 
http://www.teltarif.de/a/intelegence/normal.html
Die Preise sind gesalzen! 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2002)

Während des surfens im Internet kam mir ein Downloadfenster unter, und als ich das programm runterlud, sah ich, daß eine 0190 Nummer angewählt wird. Ich habe den PC sofort runtergefahren, aber allein für dieses einwählen, das scheinbar hier erfolgte zahle ich nun 80 Euro. Während des downloadvorgangs wurde ich übrigens nie über das Einwählen oder eine Kostenpflichtigkeit informiert


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

Unter dieser Adresse ist eine gute Anleitung, wie man vorgehen sollte.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2002)

*HILFE*

Hi ich habe das selbe Problem! Und möchte jetzt dagegen vorgehen, leider fehlen mir die nötigen Beweise. Kann mir bitte jemand irgendwelche Urls oder Screenshots diese Diales geben.

Mfg M_o_D

Danke schonmal im voraus das ist wircklich wichtig


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2002)

Hi,
so sehr ich die Notlage verstehe, aber was sollen Screenshots, Willst du die Beweise fälschen? 
Du solltest erst mal unter der o.g. Adresse erläuterten Vorgehensweise versuchen Beweise auf deinem Rechner  zu finden!
Die URL nützt dir auch nichts, wenn du nicht beweisen kannst, daß es die Seite warst 
auf der du dir deine Kosten eingefangen hast.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Das ist ja das Problemm ich habe nichts mehr auf mein Rechne wenn ist es schon lange weg weil ich ihn regelmäßig neu mache.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

habe heute meine Telefonrechnung bekommen, und mit MWSt. soll ich 89€ an die In-telegence acoreus AG bezahlen. 
Die Verbindung soll 6Std. und 9 Min. bestanden haben.

Arbeite mit WinXP. Habe einen DSL-Anschluss mit Flat. 
Dachte immer ich bin sicher. 
Zusätzlich ist mein Rechner aber an die Eumex 504 angeschlossen, 
um Faxen zu können, und die Telefondaten zu kontrollieren.

Telefonisch wurde diese Nummer nicht angewählt.

Habe jetzt herausgefunden, das die Nummer 0190/089979 zu qsc gehört. 
Wenn ich aber auf die Seite von dennen will, öffnet sie sich nicht. 
Also kann ich mir auch dort keine Info's holen. 

Die Anleitung von 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html 
habe ich schon gelesen.

Ich finde auf meinem Rechner keine 2. DFÜ-Verbindung. 
Im IE unter Extras/Internetoptionen/Verbindung ist auch nichts Ungewöhnliches zu finden.
XP hat zum besagten Zeitpunkt KEINEN Wiederherstellungspunkt gesetzt.
Die Suche nach 0190/089979 bringt kein Ergebnis.

Mit der Option Suchen (Datum) habe ich festgestellt, das 1 Minute vor Verbindungsanfang für Sat1.de ein Cookie gesetzt wurde. 
Kann das damit in Verbindung stehen?

Ein Dialer scheint nicht auf meinem Rechner zu sein. 

Woher kommt dann die Verbindung?

Gruß Heni00


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

wie du aus den Infos wahrscheinlich bereits weißt, kann sich ein Dialer bei angeschlossener ISDN
Leitung einwählen, unabhängig von der DSL-Verbindung. 
Um einen eventuellen Dailer zu finden, erstmal unter allen Umständen die ISDN-Leitung abziehen.
Dann ein Dialerwarnprogramm (es gibt mehrere Freewareprogramme) downloaden
und PC scannen. Leider gibt es neuerdings auch Dialer, die sich nach "getaner Arbeit" sprich Abzocke
selbst löschen. 
Dafür spricht die große Zahl von Usern die einmalige Beträge in Rechnung gestellt bekommen. 
Kannst du dich erinnern (SAT1 cookie) welche URL(s) du besucht hast? 
auf der Webseite von dem Unternehmen  findet man nichts, genauso wenig wie bei den Konkurenten!
Schließlich stellen die nur die Waffen her, mit denen andere schießen! 

Es scheint sich bei diesem "Unternehmen" um einen "Neueinsteiger" zu handeln, da der 
Name bisher noch in keinem Forum aufgetaucht ist.

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo technofreak, 

erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

>>wie du aus den Infos wahrscheinlich bereits weißt, 
>>kann sich ein Dialer bei angeschlossener ISDN 
>>Leitung einwählen, unabhängig von der DSL-Verbindung.

Ja, das weiß ich inzwischen.

>>Kannst du dich erinnern (SAT1 cookie) welche URL(s) du besucht hast?

Nein. Aber im Verlauf sind diese beiden URL(s):

sat1.de/shop/
sat1.de/shop/s24_special_popup.hbs

Habe jetzt in Downloaded Program Files einen Webinstall gefunden. 
Das Erstellungsdatum ist aber 6 Tage später, als die geforderte Rechnung.

Gruß Heni00


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt in Downloaded Program Files einen Webinstall gefunden.
> Das Erstellungsdatum ist aber 6 Tage später, als die geforderte Rechnung.



Man darf nicht dem Irrtum erliegen, daß bei den Rechnungserstellungen nicht auch 
entsprechend unredlich vorgegangen wird. Teilweise sind schon Forderungen Monate später 
eingetrudelt, so daß die 80 Tage Frist für die Speicherung von Einzeldaten verstrichen war. 
Hast du denn einen EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis), wenn nicht umgehend beantragen,
auch wenn das im Augenblick nicht hilft, aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich diesen 
nur dringend empfehlen, da ich schon mehrfach Differenzen mit der DTAG hatte , die ich 
ohne EVN kaum hätte zu meinen Gunsten klären können.

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo technofreak,

>>Hast du denn einen EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis)

Ja, denn habe ich, da ich darüber 4 verschieden Nummern verwalten muss.

Scanne gerade mein System, bin echt gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Gruß Heni00
[/quote][/list]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo technofreak,

hier ist das Ergebnis von YAW V3.5.

Gescannte Dateien:		93759
Gefundene Dialer:		0
Verdächtige Dateien:	                0
Scanvorgang erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Gruß Heni00


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

dann scheint er tatsächlich von der Sorte zu sein, die sich selbst löschen. 

trotzdem würde ich den immer wieder empfohlenen Weg gehen, Telekom den unstreitigen Anteil bezahlen,
Widerspruch bei Telekom und acoreus einlegen und abwarten. Irgendwann wird und muß 
sich diese Firma  mit ihren Ansprüchen selber melden.
Dann nochmals Widerspruch einlegen. Bei den Konkurrrenten geht dann der Nervenkrieg
 mit Mahnungen ev. mit Inkassobüros los. 
Dies kann , muß man aber nach dem ersten Widerspruch nicht unbedingt beantworten. 
Nur wenn ,was ich  nach den bisher in den Foren gemachten Erfahrungen bezweifle, 
ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme, innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch bei Gericht einlegen.
 dann müßte dieses Unternehmen seine Ansprüche glaubhaft machen. 
Das ist bisher noch nie geschehen. Alle bisher erfolgten Urteile 
beziehen sich auf "Telefonsex" 

Nachzulesen bei www.dialerundrecht.de

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2002)

Hallo technofreak, 

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich werd mal mein Glück versuchen, bleibt mir ja wohl nix anderes übrig.

Gruß Heni00


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
zur Info Webinstall dient zum automatischem herunterladen von Dialern und kann diese teilweise automatisch starten (einwahl starten). Unter der Adresse http://www.sieder-edv.de/dialerschutz ist ein kleiner Test der sich noch im Aufbau befindet.  Der Test erkennt einige diese netten Komponenten.

MfG
Smigel


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2002)

Wir haben genau dieselben Erfahrungen mit Intelegence / Arcoreus gemacht. Meine Freundin lud sich unwissentlich einen Dialer runter und der 0190 Blocker erkannte die Verbindung nicht. Ergebnis 35 Euro für eine Einwahl. Nur wir ziehen die Geschichte bis vor Gericht durch. 

[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2002)

Kann jemand sagen, wo genau der Dialer her kam?

Gerne auch per Mail an [email protected]


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2002)

Ich bzw. wir habe(n) mittlerweile auch schriftlich ein weitestgehend nichtssagendes Schreiben von Acoreus erhalten, in dem u.a. behauptet wurde, dass wir keinerlei EVN beantragt hätten, was definitiv falsch ist.  :-? ... Zuvor wurde per eMail gesagt, dass der "acoreus Kundenservice [...] über Einzelverbindungen erst ab etwa Mitte September Auskunft erteilen" kann, da ihnen "erst dann die vollständigen Daten von der Deutschen Telekom vorliegen" würden.

Außerdem kam direkt die Drohung, dass man uns von den entsprechenden Telefondienstleistungen abklemmen würde (kann uns eigentlich nur recht sein) und die Forderung mittels unternehmenseigenem Inkasso-Ableger (acoreus Collection Services) einholen würde.


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo technofreak,
> 
> hier ist das Ergebnis von YAW V3.5.
> 
> ...


War bei uns genau das gleiche, YAW 3.5 hat nichts (mehr?) gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2002)

*In-telegence acoreus*

Hallo,

auch mich hat dieses Problem mit In-telegence acoreus betroffen, als ich heute meine Telefonrechnung erhalten habe. Für eine einmalige Einwahl wurden mir 30,81 Euro + Steuern in Rechnung gestellt. Einen Dialer konnte ich auf meinem Rechner nicht finden, auch kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wann das passiert sein sollte. Wahrscheinlich sind das schlechte Karten für einen Widerspruch, aber man kann sich das doch nicht einfach gefallen lassen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich Einspruch erheben. Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns weiterhin austauschen könnten oder sogar gemeinsam bei Telekom und Co auftreten.

Gruss
Dioxini


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2002)

*In-telegence*

Hallo,

noch eine Info zu meinem Dialer Desaster. Auf meinem EVN soll ich mich angeblich 1:59 min in die Nummer 0190069xxx eigewählt haben für stolze 30,81 Euro. Ist das bei Euch auch so?
Gruss

Dioxini


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

webinstall ist ein sogenannter DLL-Dialer, der eine automatische Einwahl vornimmt. 

Im Dialerschutz-Forum gibt es eine Testmöglichkeit , ob dieser Dialer installiert wurde. 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&sr=1&d=30&t=779779

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

ich habe heute meine tel.rechnung bekommen... und habe diese vögel auch drauf....

weiters unter [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

*Re: In-telegence acoreus*

hallo 
wie auf computerbetrug.de gelesen, hattest du auch das vergnügen mit acoreus. klasse, habe heute meine tel, rechnung erhalten und siehe da .... 37 sec. 0190 für satte 75 euro...
halt über diese Intelegence / Arcoreus. meine frage : was habt ihr unternommen ?
ich habe sofort bei der telekom angerufen und das stornieren lassen. bei der rechtsschutzversicherung habe ich mir eine kostebzusage für einen rechtsanwalt geholt....
wäre schön wenn wir da mal erfahrungen austauschen könnten

grüße

jörg 
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2002)

*in-telegence arcoreus*

Hallo,

in Berlin gab es kürzlich ein Gerichtsurteil zum Thema Dialer. Danach ist der Betreiber solcher Systeme verpflichtet den Kunden über die Installation und die Kosten , die daduch enstehen im Vorfeld zu informieren. (http://verbrauchernews.de/0000013232.html) . Hat jemand von Euch informationen, wo dieser In-telegence arcoreus Dialer auftritt. Ich habe jetzt eine Rechnung für die Nutzung von 0190 068xxx aber ich weiß nicht, wie das passier ist. Ihr könnt auch über [email protected] mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. Vielen Dank!!
Dioxini


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
leider hat noch keiner der sich hier als geschädigt gemeldeten irgendeinen Hinweis gegeben , 
von welcher URL sich der Dialer sich eingeschlichen haben könnte! 
Gruß
Tf


----------



## Fichte (30 Oktober 2002)

*acoreus/In-telegence*

Hallo alle Mitgeschockten,

ja auch mich hat es voll erwischt, darf für einen ungewohlten Kontakt, das Fenster hat sich beim Surfen geöffnet und beim Schließen ging nichts mehr, dachte der PC wäre abgeschmiert, 30,81€ zahlen. Habe zum Glück für die Telekom keine Einzugsermächtigung, so daß ich die Rechnung gekürzt habe. Jetzt hängt mir die besagte Firma aber richtig an den Hacken und haben mir eine Mahnung + 20€ Gebühren und 2,50€ Auslagen, wobei ich Ihnen geschrieben habe, das ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, nach dem 2. Antwortschreiben der Firma, halten sie es nicht mehr für nötig auf meine folgenden Protestschreiben zu reagieren und mahnen halt mit den hohen Gebühren. Tja und nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr so weiter, denke das mit SAT 1 ist ein super Idee, werde auch mal eine Mail schreiben, denn bereit bin ich immer noch nicht zu zahlen. Also meldet Euch sobald Ihr neue Nachrichten habt. 

Viel Erlfolg


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2002)

*In-telegence c/o acoreus AG*

Bin ebenfalls von dieser Super-Fa. In-telegence c/o acoreus AG im Zeitraum 11.10. bis 15.10. 02 mit 92,43 Euro über den Tisch gezogen worden. Überlege, wie ich Einspruch einlegen kann.
Horst Seporowsky
04.11. 2002


----------



## gemvi (5 November 2002)

Auch ich bin durch 4 Verbindungsaufbauten, die mit je 40€ von der Telekom berechnet wurden, im September überracht worden. Mein Sohn hatte nach Überprüfung seines Rechners 2 Dialer in der Taskleiste hängen. Den Rechner haben wir direkt stillgelegt um Beweise zu sichern. Die Rechnungspositionen der Dienste: INtelegence > c/o aceoreus, Neuß sowie der NEXNET GmbH über DTMS in Berlin,  wurden noch vor dem Bankeinzug telefonisch bei der Telekom storniert! Hat funktioniert.
Beide Dienstanbieter habe ich per Einschreiben eine "Anfechtungserklärung" nach §142 BGB zugestellt. Daraufhin erhielt ich von beiden Musterantwortschreiben mit "wischi-waschi" Aussagen. Der  wesentliche Inhalt waren die Worte "Zahlungsaufforderung bzw. 1. Mahnung". Auf die Inhalte meines Einschreibens wurde in keiner Silbe eingegangen.
Postwendend habe ich das 2. Schreiben erstellt, mit der Androhung bei Erhalt eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides Strafanzeige wegen "Verdacht auf Betrug" bei der Kripo in Aachen sowie zivilrechtliche Schritte einzuleiten. Ich hoffe, dass die "Schurken" jetzt Ruhe geben, wenn nicht werde ich die Androhungen war machen und mit dem PC unter dem Arm die Staatsanwaltschaft beschäftigen.
Über das Ende des "Liedchens" werde ich euch berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

*intelegence/Acoreus*

Hallo Ihr,
mich hat es voll erwischt.Eine Rechnung von 107,22 €.
Nun muß ich aber sagen, dass wahrscheinlich mein 13 jähriger Sohn im Internet war .Nicht nur das . Er hat auch bei Talkline eine Rechnung von 657,09 € fabriziert    und bei Kontakt 01058 Telecom GmbH eine von 856,75 € . Das alles über 0190 er und nun steh ich da und weiß nicht weiter .
Ein Hinweiß kann ich geben schon mal geben.Zu dieser Zeit war in der Tastleiste ein Zeichen mit dem Namen "aconti" und ein Stromsteckerzeichen.Was für Hinweise sind noch wo zu finden?
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Fichte (9 November 2002)

*acoreus/In-telegence*

Hallo alle Mitbetrogenen,

habe heute die allerletzte Mahnung bekommen mit dem Titel "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung", d. h. jetzt geht es wohl richtig los, meine Frage: Hat jemand Interesse an einer Sammelklage gegen Acoreus, da sie auf meine Schreiben nicht so richtig reagieren, sondern nur mit blablabal. 

Also wer Interesse hat schreibt mir meine E-Mail lautet:
[email protected]


----------



## virenscanner (9 November 2002)

@Alexa1


> Nun muß ich aber sagen, dass wahrscheinlich mein 13 jähriger Sohn im Internet war .Nicht nur das . Er hat auch bei Talkline eine Rechnung von 657,09 € fabriziert und bei Kontakt 01058 Telecom GmbH eine von 856,75 € . Das alles über 0190 er und nun steh ich da und weiß nicht weiter .


Mal eine "dumme" Frage: Was hat ein 13jähriger unbeaufsichtigt im Internet verloren, wo es doch, "vorsichtig gesagt", genügend Material dort gibt, was für einen 13jährigen sicherlich nicht geeignet ist???

Bitte nicht böse verstehen, aber: Wieso unbeaufsichtigt?


----------



## sascha (10 November 2002)

>>Hat jemand Interesse an einer Sammelklage gegen Acoreus, da sie auf meine Schreiben nicht so richtig reagieren, sondern nur mit blablabal. <<

es gibt keine sammelklage im deutschen recht...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt keine sammelklage im deutschen recht...


Ich hab das schon aufgegeben.
Seit Matlock und Konsorten bringt man das nicht mehr aus den Köpfen. Genauso wie der Spruch "Sie brauchen einen Durchsuchungsbefehl um meine Wohnung zu betreten". :-(


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2002)

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn die Leute mit amerikanischen Krimis und deutschen Gerichtshows überschwemmt
werden, die mit der Realität soviel zu tun haben wie ein Flug nach Berlin mit Startrek.
Nix gegen Startrek , aber die Klingonen sind überall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
ww


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*acoreus Ag  bin auch reingefallen*

Hallo,
habe das gleiche Problem. Habe heute meine Tel rechnung bekomme und soll 89 E  an den Verein abdrücken. 
Hab daraufhin gleich bei der angegebenen Nr angerufen. ( 0800-16.... Acoreus) . Da wurde mir erklärt ich hätte ein Softwareupdate gemacht und das gleich 2 mal. ( bisher nur einma in rechnung gestellt.) . für eine Software names eD.....  .... - 
Ich hab  aus versehen das besagte Fenster mit ja betätigt ( 2 mal ) weil es immer wieder kam . 
Hab dann aber gleich wieder abgebrochen. 

Nun ..unter der oben genannten Nr wurde mir gesagt ich solle mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden. 


Wie kann ich am besten dagegen vorgehen. ? 
In den Anworten dafor wurde erklärt man solle dagen Berufung einlegen.  Und den besagten Betrag einbehalten. ? 

Da ich noch neu in den Sachen . Kann es sein das ich noch einmal dafür bezahlen muß , auch wenn ich dieses Fenster nicht mehr mit ja bestätige. ?
Zudem habe ich dieses besagte Programm eD... nicht mehr.


Es wäre echt nett wenn mir darauf jemand antworten könnte. 
Ps die zuvor erähnten internetseiten habe ich mir schon durchgelesen , bin aber nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden, da es bei mir ja wieder ein ganz anderer fall ist. [/i]


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*Acoreus*

wie ist die sache ausgegangen auf die letzte Mahnung ? Vor gericht oder nicht und das geld behalten ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

*Frage*

Hi technofreak,
ich bin noch Anfänger was PC Angeht hab auch Streß mit acoreus.Hab gerade das mit den PC scannen gelesen.Kannst Du mir erklären wie das funktioniert?hab zur Zeit windows XP drauf.
Bedank mich schon mal mfg MIKE4y


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

*Intelegence*

*technofreak II:*
Hallo, 
habe das gleiche Problem. Habe heute meine Tel rechnung bekomme und soll 89 E an den Verein abdrücken. 
Hab daraufhin gleich bei der angegebenen Nr angerufen. ( 0800-16.... Acoreus) . Da wurde mir erklärt ich hätte ein Softwareupdate gemacht und das gleich 2 mal. ( bisher nur einma in rechnung gestellt.) . für eine Software names eD..... .... - 

Wir haben das gleiche Problem, nur dass die beiden Einwahlen bereits abgerechnet wurden. Mittlerweile habe ich ED... auch nicht mehr, aber die Kosten sollen trotzdem abgerechnet werden. Bei der Hotline wurden wir auf eine andere Firma hingewiesen, für die In-Telegence die Nummer angeblich nur verwaltet. Außerdem wurde uns empfohlen auf die Homepage einer Freiwilligen Dialerselbstkontrolle zu sehen, um evtl. andere Geschädigte zu finden und/oder an einer Sammelklage teilzunehmen. Allerdings konnte man uns auch nicht richtig erklären, was denn dieses Update bewirken soll und welchen Vorteil man von diesem Update hat. Auf welcher Seite hast du denn dieses "Update" gefunden? Vielleicht entsprechen wir uns hier in einem weiteren Punkt. Das Update sollte angeblich auf der Seite www.eself... .de gemacht worden sein. Was sollen wir jetzt tun? Können die Kosten evtl. umgangen werden?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2002)

hi !
hab heut auch meine telefonrechnung bekommen und soll an die acoreus ag 76,72 euro bezahlen. ich hab keine ahnung wieso.  da steht nur "bezahlvorgang edonkey2000".
ich habe bei arcoreus angerufen und die haben mich an eine andere firma verwiesen, wo ich aber leider keinen ereichen kann...
die dame bei arcoreus konnte mir keine auskunft darüber geben, warum genau ich diesen betrag bezahlen soll.
wisst ihr wie ich da vorgehen kann ? soll ich mich am besten bei der telekom melden ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2002)

Hi Mitgeschädigte, 

könnt auch mal noch im Forum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=7029#7029
ein paar Dinge lesen.

Bis denn

Kermit


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

Hi, ich habe letzte Woche die Rechnung der Telekom bekommen, ich habe gedacht ich spinne, die Fa. In-telegence c/o acoreus AG wollte von mir 80,-€ so. daneben stand eDonkey2000 Bezahlvorgang, dieses Programm benutze ich überhaupt nicht. Ich habe erstmal die FA. acoreus AG angerufen und gefragt was das soll mit den 80,- € mir wurde gesagt ich hätte mir ein Update von edonkey heruntergeladen. Die Fa. acoreus AG ist nur ein Call-Center im Auftrag einer Anderen Firma. Ich habe gefragt was ist denn In-telegence mir wurde gesagt dies sein eine Fa. die vermieten Telefonnr. für andere Unternehmen. meine Frage war wer bekommt mein Geld (80€) die Dame an Telefon sagte die Fa. First Way Media in 22929 Ammersbek,habe aber im Telefonbuch im INternet nicht gefunden. Dies ist alles sehr komisch. In Ammersbek ist auch die Fa.Ammersbeker Handelsges mbH wie siehe unten.

Die HP w*w.eselfilme.de
descr: d() r()
descr: IPS - Internet Power-Service GmbH
descr: Thomas-Mann-Strasse 4
descr: 98597 Breitungen betrieben.

die HP w*w.eselfilm.de ohne "e" betreibt
descr: Ammersbeker Handelsges mbH
descr: Lehmkuhlen
descr: 22929 Ammersbek
descr: Germany
descr: +49 40 64415119 Tel.
descr: +49 40 60558047 Fax.

die beiden HP arbeiten zusammen,?!? gleiche design. und Impressum ist auch gleich aber angemeldet unter 2 verschiedene Fa.

company: IPS - Internet Power Services - GmbH
address: Thomas Mann Straße 4
98597 Breitungen
Phon: +49 (0) 175 4019763

von dieser HP eselfilme.de habe die den komischen Dialer bekommen getant als Updater, er hat sich selbst ständig installiert und bin der Nr. 0190-0 und eingewählt.

ich war nur 20sec. dirn und muß jetzt 80,[email protected] bezahlen.

unter diese HP habe ich tolle sache gefunden:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/divxboerse/artikel/namen_und_fakten.html#

http://www.ndr.de/tv/markt/archiv/20020318_1.html

http://www.filesharing-hilfe-forum.de/forum/thread3073.html

wer kann mir helfen?? und wer hat auch dieses Problem/ Bitte meldet euch mal

ich werde heute erstmal die Fa. in Amersbek anrufen und mal fragen was das so. (Tel. steht oben bei der Fa. in Amersbek)

tschau


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2003)

*Betrug von In-telegence acoreus AG*

Habe wieder mal eine Rechnung von diesen Betrügern bekommen.Drin steht: Nach 2. Mahnung 27.50 Gebühren fällig wegen nicht bezahlter 0190-Rechnung der oben genannter Firma.(IN-telecence)haben diese Nummer nicht benutzt und noch eine rechnung von 59.00€ bekommen. Die Rechnung wird von uns nicht bezahlt lassen es auf eine Zwangsvollstreckung ankommen. Wie seht ihr das? :evil: servus (INGOLF


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2003)

*Re: Betrug von In-telegence acoreus AG*



			
				Gronex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechnung wird von uns nicht bezahlt lassen es auf eine Zwangsvollstreckung ankommen.



Bevor eine Zwangsvollstreckung erfolgt, muß erst mal ein Mahnbescheid erfolgen, 
und wenn dem widersprochen wird,gibt es eine ordentliche Hauptverhandlung, bei der die Ansprüche 
begründet werden müssen. Und erst dann , falls die Klage des Klägers erfolgreich wäre und damit ein vollstreckbarer Titel erwirkt wäre
 und nicht gezahlt würde , käme es zu einer Zwangsvollstreckung. Also immer cool und sachlich bleiben. 
Noch leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in irgendeiner Bananenrepublik!
Gruß
tf


----------



## thorsten (13 Januar 2003)

So sehe ich das:

EINWURFEINSCHREIBEN

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 06.01.03 an meine Mutter, Frau XxXx.

Unabhängig von der technischen Zuverlässigkeit des Telefonnetzes, darf ich Sie einmal bitten, mit aufzuzeigen wann denn Ihrer Meinung nach ein Kaufvertrag für das Produkt „Autoupdater V4“ überhaupt zustande gekommen sein soll. Zeigen Sie mir dies bitte im Zusammenhang mit den §§ 312 a-f BGB auf.

Sie beschreiben zwar ausführlich die technischen Umstände und der Ihrer Ansicht nach rechtmäßigen Abrechnungspraxis der 89 €, jedoch kann ich Ihrem Schreiben nicht entnehmen auf welcher vertraglichen Basis sich denn dieser doch recht hohe Betrag begründet.

Weiterhin habe weder ich noch meine Mutter von Ihnen eine Software erhalten und möchten dies auch nicht. 

Insbesondere darf ich Sie noch einmal bitten, mir eine Kopie der Vertragsunterlagen und eine genaue Produktbeschreibung zwecks unserer Prüfung zur Verfügung zu stellen.

MfG

Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu einer Mahnung von acoreus.
Diese Woche habe ich ein Schreiben erhalten, mit einer Zahlungsfrist bis zum 22.09.09 über 9,27 EUR, aber wofür?
Ich habe noch nie etwas von denen gehört, wüsste auch nicht wie diese auf den Betrag kommen.

Sollte man wirklich auf eine solche Forderung eingehen?
Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zu einer Mahnung von acoreus.
> Diese Woche habe ich ein Schreiben erhalten, mit einer Zahlungsfrist bis zum 22.09.09 über 9,27 EUR, aber wofür?
> ...




Hallo, 
habe eine Mahnung von 9,02€
Es wird ein Forderung für Firma Tellfon gestellt. Rechnungsdatum: 07.12.(!)2007(!)
Rechnungsbetrag 4,00
Mahnspesen 5,00

Ist es wieder ein Betrug?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Tellfon ist ein Call-by-Call-Anbieter: 01074

Das erklärt aber eigentlich genau... nichts 
[noparse]http://www.01074tellfon.de/tarife/index.html[/noparse]

Das Impressum zeigt eine Anschrift und einen Namen, der ein wenig weiter hilft:
Deelbögenkamp 4c, Hamburg --> Freenet
Über Freenet sage ich hier natürlich auch nichts. Wobei es mir leichter fällt, nichts Gutes zu sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eine Mahnung von 9,02€
> Es wird ein Forderung für Firma Tellfon gestellt. Rechnungsdatum: 07.12.(!)2007(!)
> Rechnungsbetrag 4,00
> ...



habe auch eine Mahnung von 9,52 
Rechnungsdatum 10.09.2003!!!
von angebl. TSD Clever

Werde nicht reagieren


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Rechnungsdatum 10.09.2003!!!
> von angebl. TSD Clever


Schau mal hier: verbraucherrechtliches…  Ungewollte Preselection-Verträge per Postident-Verfahren


----------



## come2ghost (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Interessante Sache,
habe heute auch einen Brief von denen erhalten:


Die gesamte offene Forderung setzt sich aus den entgelten zu folgenden Leistungen zusammen (Rechnung DTAG, Buchungskontonr 496935****):

Leistung erbracht von: Cityline
Leistung: freenet.de StandardTarif Online-Verbindungen
Rechnungsdatum: 30.10.2003 
Fällig: 13.11.2003
Bruttobetrag: 4,51 EUR
Mahnspesen: 5,00 EUR
Forderung gesamt: 9,51 EUR


Mein Nachname ist falsch geschrieben, mit dem gleichen Schreibfehler mit dem ich vor vielen Jahren einen Telekom Anschluss hatte, ob ich 2003 aber noch bei der Telekom war weiß ich nicht mehr.

Ich habe bisher auch viel Werbung, z.B. von einem Möbelhaus erhalten mit dem gleichen Schreibfehler wie von der Telekom damals, was eindeutig beweist dass die Telekom meine persönlichen Daten an dritte weitergab, vermutlich verkauft.

Sehr interessant ist auch dass früher meistens die Rechnungen um die 80,- EUR betrugen,
dann Jahrelang nichts mehr und heute bewegen sie sich um die 9,- EUR herum.

Leider hat auch keiner mehr geschrieben wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.

Ich tippe mal eindeutig auf Betrug.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Super, auch ich erhielt letzte Woche ein Schreiben der Fa. acoreus und wurde angemahnt einen angeblich säumigen Betrag von sagenhaften 2,70 über Internet-by-Call von Cityline zu zahlen, plus 5.00 Euro Mahngebühren.

Die Rechnung um die es geht stammt vom 18.12.2003!!!!! *lol*

Nach langer Internetrecherche ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Betroffene dubiose Rechnungen dieser Firma erhalten.
Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt, sehe ich die Sache mittlerweile gelassen, da hier sowieso die Verjährungsfrist greift.

Folgenden Widerspruch haben wir aufgesetzt:




> Gegen die Rechnungsstellung dieses Betrages lege ich entschieden Widerspruch ein.
> Sie berechnen hier eine Leistung aus dem Jahre 2003, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
> Ich fordere Sie auf, mir das kostenlose Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung gem TKG § 45 i zu übermitteln.
> Ich weise explizit darauf hin, dass ich einen sogenannten " Prüfbericht " mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen nicht aktzeptieren werde.
> ...


Mal schauen, was noch so passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eine Mahnung von 9,02€
> Es wird ein Forderung für Firma Tellfon gestellt. Rechnungsdatum: 07.12.(!)2007(!)
> Rechnungsbetrag 4,00
> ...




Jetzt kam die Mahnung von acoreus collection Service GmbH
Haupt- und Nebenforderungen des Gläubigers  9,02 EUR
Zinsen gemäß §§ 280,286,288 BGB (z.Zt. 0%) 0,00 EUR
Inkassovergütung gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB      25,00 EUR
Auslagen und Auskunftskosten gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB 8 EUR
./. Zahlungen und Gutschriften                                 -0,00 EUR

*Zu zahlenden Forderung                                          42,02 EUR*

Leute, ich  habe kein Geld für`s Anwahlt -> kann  mir kein Rat einholen und die Summe wird immer größer. 

Kann mir einer von Euch einen Rat geben?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt kam die Mahnung von acoreus collection Service GmbH
> Haupt- und Nebenforderungen des Gläubigers  9,02 EUR
> Zinsen gemäß §§ 280,286,288 BGB (z.Zt. 0%) 0,00 EUR
> Inkassovergütung gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB      25,00 EUR
> ...




bist du beim ersten mal in Widerspruch gegangen?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

In einem anderen Forum schrieb einer als Muster:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Inkasso-Stalker,
> 
> ich werde freiwillig nicht zahlen. Die Forderung besteht nicht. Wenn Ihr mir das nicht glaubt, klagt!
> 
> Mit abschließenden Grüßen


Und alles Weitere wird kommentarlos abgeheftet, bis die Klage kommt.

Wobei ich denke, dass sie nicht kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ125621922623840/link624131A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 16.10.2009
> Mahnungen von Acoreus
> Forderungen für Telefonkosten oft nicht nachvollziehbar
> Etliche Haushalte erhalten derzeit Mahnungen der Firma Acoreus aus Düsseldorf über nicht bezahlte Telefonkosten für Call-by-Call-Gespräche. Die Forderungen liegen teilweise mehrere Jahre zurück und sind für die Betroffenen oft nicht nachvollziehbar. Während die angemahnten Telefonkosten bis zu 5 Euro betragen, liegen die Inkassokosten zwischen 30 und 40 Euro. Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz e.V. empfiehlt den Betroffenen zu prüfen, ob die Forderung überhaupt besteht und ob sie eventuell bereits verjährt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Auch mir ging es so!
Habe am 14.10.09 eine Mahnung vom 21.07.2003! der Firma Accoreus erhalten.
acoreus AG, freenet.de Standart Tarif, Online-Verbindungen, Leistung erbracht von Cityline
Bruttobetrag: 4,71 Euro
Mahnspesen 5,00 Euro
Inkassovergütung:25,00 Euro
Auslagen- und Auskunftskosten: 26,00 Euro

Komischerweise wird keine Anschrift vom Gläubiger angegeben, welche bei den Briefen von Inkassofirmen sonst immer oben mit angegeben wird.
Auch der letzte Satz kommt mir sehr dubios vor. Ich zitiere: "Schriftwechsel wollen Sie nur mit uns führen und Zahlungen nur an uns leisten"... Aha!?
Ich zahle jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Super, auch ich erhielt letzte Woche ein Schreiben der Fa. acoreus und wurde angemahnt einen angeblich säumigen Betrag von sagenhaften 2,70 über Internet-by-Call von Cityline zu zahlen, plus 5.00 Euro Mahngebühren.
> 
> Die Rechnung um die es geht stammt vom 18.12.2003!!!!! *lol*
> 
> ...





ich habe seitdem nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Auch ich habe diesen Sch... bekommen.
Diesen elenden [...] wird hoffentlich das Handwerk gelegt
(leider habe ich bei unserer Gesetzgebung wenig Hoffnung)


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Hallo,


seht euch mal diese Seite an vor allem Beitrag Nr. 17
Acoreus AG zockt ehemalige Call by Call Kunden ab! - Seite 2 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Euch geht es allen ja noch gut eure Gläubiger von wann auch immer wollen ja Geld von euch, von mir wollen sie laut Schreiben Gläubiger Betrag 0,00 Euro 
Mahngebühren sage und schreibe ca. 61 Euro. 

Bis Gestern wusste ich nicht mal das es diese Firma gibt.

ganz witziger Verein ...


----------



## wahlhesse (3 November 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... laut Schreiben Gläubiger Betrag 0,00 Euro
> Mahngebühren sage und schreibe ca. 61 Euro.
> 
> Bis Gestern wusste ich nicht mal das es diese Firma gibt.
> ...



Bitte hier mal anmelden, Schreiben einscannen und per PN an mich. Wir wollen alle was zu lachen haben :scherzkeks:.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

seit meinem einspruch und der gleichzeitigen ankündigung wegen betrugs strafanzeige zu erstatten, hab ich nix mehr gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

OMFG..

Mir wurde ein Spielaccount gesperrt!
Bei diesem spiel gibts ein Itemshop für Echtgeld, kannste auf verschiedene Weise bezahlen.
Ich hab ab und zu per Telefon bezahlt, bei meinem Anbieter in der Schweiz hab ich das immer bezahlt. Das Netz des Speilbetreibers lief demzufolge über die In-telegence acoreus AG.

Auf einmal erhalte ich ein email vom Spielbetreiber. Mein account ist gesperrt weil folgende Beträge bei der In-telegence acoreus AG nicht bezahlt wurden !!!!!!!!!! ( ca. 30 Euro ) ..lol..

Leute, so was ist nicht mehr normal.. hab ich noch nie erlebt..


----------



## Chiefkfg (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abzocke trotz DSL? in-telegence versucht es*

Ich bin auch an der firma dran . sie hat mir eine rechnung über 1411,28 € voe einer woche geschickt ! die soll ich innerhalb von 24 std vertelefoniert haben ... hahahah das ich nicht lache ... habe eine rückbuchen gemacht mal schauen was kommt !


----------



## RalliRaser (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Auch ich habe dieser Tage eine "Mahnung" von dieser vermutlich recht unserösen Firma erhalten. 

Bei mir wird folgenden Masche angewandt: 

Ich werde über einen Betrag von 2,97Euro (Forderung der In-Telligence... alte Bekannte) angemahnt. Die Mahnkosten betragen 37,50 €, hinzu kommen Kosten für Auslagen und Auskunftskosten in Höhe von 18,00 €. Abzüglich 2,97 € für Zahlungen und Gutschriften < witzig, was? 

Macht zusammen 55,50 €.

Nun gibt es aber weder ein Vertragsverhältnis zu dieser In-Telligence, noch ist dieser Mahnung eine Legitimation oder eine Abtretungserklärung oder ähnliches beigefügt. Auch ist bei der Telekom - der Forderungshinweis auf der Rückseite verweist auf die DTAG - nichts dergleichen bekannt - denn ich war noch nie bei der Telekom! 

Natürlich mach ich den Spass jetzt mit, lass meinen RA diesen Sachverhalt prüfen (Kosten gehen- nach dem Verusacherprinzip - zu Lasten der Acoreus). Ich selbst habe den Sachverhalt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Neuss zur Anzeige gebracht - in Form einer Anfrage zur Überprüfung dieser Vorgänge und mit der Bitte, bei rechtlichen Unregelmäßigkeiten, doch tätig zu werden. Als Zeuge stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung. 

Gruß, RalliRaser


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Sollte natürlich "In-telegence" lauten - hatte nur aus dem Kopf geschrieben.


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



> Natürlich mach ich den Spass jetzt mit, lass meinen RA diesen Sachverhalt prüfen (Kosten gehen- nach dem Verusacherprinzip - zu Lasten der Acoreus).


Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für die Hauptsache, mit der Kostenerstattung wird es aber wohl nix werden. Ein "Anwaltsverursacherprinzip" existiert nicht. Mit einer Forderung belämmert zu werden ist Teil des allgemeinen Lebensrisikos.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:57:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:53:20 ----------




Chiefkfg schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an der firma dran . sie hat mir eine rechnung über 1411,28 € voe einer woche geschickt ! die soll ich innerhalb von 24 std vertelefoniert haben ... hahahah das ich nicht lache ... habe eine rückbuchen gemacht mal schauen was kommt !


Stillhalten ist nur bei Aboabzockern die richtige Methode. Wegen der Vorgehensweise und der einzuhaltenden Fristen schau in §45 i TKG.


----------



## RalliRaser (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Vielen Dank für's Daumendrücken! 

Ich hatte zwei recht ähnliche Fälle, wo ich meine Aufwendungen nach Abschluss der Sache, in Form einer Schadensersatzklage geltend gemacht habe und diese auch durchsetzen konnte. Zumal ich auch nicht glaube, dass In-telegence hier tatsächlich Auftragegeber ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Bei verjährten Forderungen mache ich immer die "Einrede wegen Verjährung" geltend und teile den Fuzzies mit, dass ich nicht bereit bin auf diese verjährte Forderung auch nur einen kaputten Hosenknopf zu zahlen.


----------



## RalliRaser (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Bei verjährten Forderungen warte ich damit bis zur Hauptverhandlung - die Einrede ist dann immernoch rechtzeitig, die Klage wird dann abgewiesen. Der Kläger hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits den Kostenvorschuss an das Gericht erstattet - Dann würgt man noch die Kostenfestsetzung rein > und ein freundliches Grinsen.  Das tut dann noch ein wenig weh. Aber meist kommt es ja nicht so weit.


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



> Zumal ich auch nicht glaube, dass In-telegence hier tatsächlich Auftragegeber ist.


Ich glaube schon, dass Intelegence in den meisten Fällen  ursprünglich Forderungsinhaber war. Die sind ja schon seit vielen JAhren als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber tätig. Abgerechnet wurden die Dienste (Call by call, 0900,118 , 0137 usw) dann über den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber DTAG, Arcor, Netcologne usw. als Beträge anderer Anbieter. Bei Dir scheint ja was schiefgegangen zu sein.
Wer Inhaber ist musste auf Deiner Rechnung nachsehen (Rückseite). Wenn, da steht Arcoreus AG, intelegence ist die Forderung vermutlich an Arcoreus AG abgetreten, welche dann die Arcoreus collection Service beauftragt die Forderung beizutreiben.


Zur Gebührenerstattung: Das geht wohl nur bei echten Schadenersatzklagen wenn man die Regulierung durch einen Anwalt als Schaden ansieht. Oder wenn "vorsätzliche sittenwidrige Schädigung" i.S.d. §826 BGB vorliegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Ich sehe gerade, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich auch bei der Firma In-telegence "unbekannt" bin - so die Auskünfte dieses Unternehmens an meinen RA. Die Forderung ist aus 9/09 - wäre somit ziemlich aktuell und das sollte auch der Datenbestand von In-telegence sein.

Da das Ganze ziemlich verworren ist und ich durch diverse Sendungen und tausender Meldungen im www bezüglich der Machenschaften von Acoreus, ziemlich verunsichert bin, ist hier die Inanspruchnahme eines Rechtsanwaltes obligat. Und genau da sehe ich meinen Schaden - und Acoreus als Verursacher. 

Die Frage wäre im Übrigen - wieso wird etwas angemahnt, wenn es augenscheinlich schon bezahlt ist? Überschneidung mag ich noch gelten lassen - aber ganz ohne dass ein Kunde überhaupt bei dem Unternehmen bekannt ist? Diese Vorgehensweise scheint bei vielen Betroffenen der Fall zu sein. Selbst bei Verjährungen würde ich noch ein Auge zudrücken und es halt damit gut sein lassen, dass man "es halt mal versuchen" haben will.  Aber so nicht.


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



> Ich sehe gerade, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich auch bei der Firma In-telegence "unbekannt" bin - so die Auskünfte dieses Unternehmens an meinen RA. Die Forderung ist aus 9/09 - wäre somit ziemlich aktuell und das sollte auch der Datenbestand von In-telegence sein.


Natürlich kennen die Dich nicht, weil (wenn überhaupt) die nur den Anschluss und die Buchungskontonummer kennen.
Arcoreus betreibt dann den kompletten Einzug der Forderungen die von den Teilnehmernetzbetreibern zurückgegeben werden. Deinen Namen kennt nur der Inkassoladen nicht der Netzbetreiber.
Dein Fall scheint- da nagelneu- nichts mit den anderen Einzugsmassnahmen zu tun zu haben. Da ist meist folgendes passiert. Die Leute haben Call by Call, Auskunftsnummern, 0137er usw genutzt für paar Cents. Die Beträge waren auf der Rechnung des Netzbetreibers z.B. DTAG. Wenn die Leute die Rechnung nicht rechtzeitig bezahlen macht DTAG nur noch die eigenen Forderungen ohne die Entgelte der anderen Anbieter geltend. Das merken die Leute nicht weil ja nur wenige Euro Differenz zwischen Rechnungsbetrag und Mahnungsbetrag liegen. Früher haben die anderen Anbieter die fehlenden Kleinbeträge nicht weiter verfolgt. Heute werden die für Mahnaktionen verschiedener Inkassotruppen zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Zurück zu Deinem Fall: 
Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du? Hast Du Dir die strittige Rechnung für den Zeitraum (nicht die Mahnung) angesehen. Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Spielen Du oder Deine Kinder Onlinespiele?




> ist hier die Inanspruchnahme eines Rechtsanwaltes obligat. Und genau da sehe ich meinen Schaden - und Acoreus als Verursacher.


Das reicht m.E. nicht aus. Wie gesagt, von Fremden mit Forderungen belämmert zu werden ist allgemeines Lebensrisiko, auch wenn Anwälte gern mal was vom Veranlasserprinzip schreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

ich habe auf seite 6 den brief eingestellt, den wir acoreus anfang oktober geschickt haben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...330-in-telegence-acoreus-ag-6.html#post293855
seitdem haben wir nie wieder was gehört.

lg sabine


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Ist schon der Hammer wenn mann statt bei dieser Firma hier im Forum ankommt.

Also so wie ich es mir gedacht habe scheint es sich ja wieder mal um ein [.......] einer Firma zu handeln.

Also ich werde dieser Firma keinen Cent zahlen. Ich hab ja nun mal mit Vodafone meinen Telefon Vertrag. Und ich hab den komlett Flat Vertrag. Und alles andere hat wenn überhaupt nur mein Anbieter in Rechnung zu stellen.

Diese Blättchen wandert in die Mülltone. Und wenn die einen Vollstrekungs Wich schicken der landet mit einer Betrugsanzeige vor Gericht. So wie mann diesem gesammten Forum Inhalt entnehmen kann bin ich ja doch schon überzeugt das mit dieser Firma nicht echt ist.
Diesem Rechnungs Brief braucht mann dann erst mal keine Achtung schenken.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Also über diese Firma lohnt es sich nicht sich zu ärgern. Noch nicht einmal die e-mail Adresse ist erreichbar. Einfach in den Müll damit und erst reagieren wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Alle anderen mühen diese Firma zu errreichen scheinen vergebens.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also über diese Firma lohnt es sich nicht sich zu ärgern. Noch nicht einmal die e-mail Adresse ist erreichbar. Einfach in den Müll damit und erst reagieren wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Alle anderen mühen diese Firma zu errreichen scheinen vergebens.



Also liebe Foren gemeinde, ich habe eine Rechnung von dieser [...]FIRMA in Höhe von 390 Euro bekommen.
Habe mich mit meiner Rechtschutzversicherung in Vebindung gesetzt und die gaben mir einen Online Anwalt.
Dieser sagte mir GAR NICHTS BEZAHLEN UND ERST WENN EIN GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID KOMMT SOLL ICH AKTIV WERDEN. Da diese Firma aber bereits weiß daß sie die Leute [...] und kein Recht von einem Gericht bekommt, wird es soweit nie kommen.
Wenn jedoch von 10 betroffene 3 Leute bezahlen dann ist die Fa Intelegence schon zufrieden.
An alle betroffenen also, nichts bezahlen den diese Machenschaft ist reiner [...].

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## eQxxXX (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

jah hab auch brief bekommen von inetelegence das ich 80 euro zahle müsste bis zu 12,12,09 habs nicht gemacht weil des eh ne abzocke is nicht zahlen und hab fax gesendet das ich strafanzeige erstatten würde und bis heute nixmehr gekommen  also ^^


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Diesem Rechnungs Brief braucht mann dann erst mal keine Achtung schenken.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach in den Müll damit und erst reagieren wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe mich mit meiner Rechtschutzversicherung in Vebindung gesetzt und die gaben mir einen Online Anwalt.
> Dieser sagte mir GAR NICHTS BEZAHLEN UND ERST WENN EIN GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID KOMMT SOLL ICH AKTIV WERDEN. Da diese Firma aber bereits weiß daß sie die Leute [...] und kein Recht von einem Gericht bekommt, wird es soweit nie kommen.



Der Tipp sich totzustellen ist nur bei Internetabzocke sinnvoll. Ich bin sicherlich kein Freund von unnötigen Brieffreundschaften. Bei Streitigkeiten um Telefonentgelte müssen aber unbedingt die Fristen des §45 i TKG eingehalten werden! Die Gegenseite kann sich sonst u.U. auf den Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit von durch automatisierte Gebührenerfassungsanlagen erfassten Entgelte berufen.


----------



## vz123 (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich Strafanzeige machen soll gegen In telegence , Acoreus und Next Net.


----------



## peter1982nrw (3 März 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

also ich habe es mir recht einfach gemach tmuss ich sagen, ich habe der Inkassofirma alle Beschwerden dieser und andrer seiten mit einem entsprechenden anschreiben geschickt und sofort wurde die Forderung zurück gezogen und gegen in telegence selbst habe ich das Fernsehn gefragt und akte 2010 würde sich gern mit dem Thema beschäftigen. das habe ich denen nun geschrieben und ich bin mal auf antwort gespannt ob sie ihre Forderungen auch so schnell zurpck ziehen wie das inkasso büro was über 700 seiten beschwerde von mir bekommen hatte. 

gruß jens


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: In-telegence acoreus AG*

Es gibt jetzt mittlerweile 6  ( in Worten *sechs *) Threads zu dem Thema 

Bitte hier weiterposten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tion-services-fordert-ohne-rot-zu-werden.html

Thread geschlossen


----------

